# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Barzanici Türk Medyası

## bozok

Barzanici Türk medyası!  

*Sebahattin üNKİBAR 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 20/10/2007 

Tezkere sonrasında onbinleri sokağa döken ve ğBizi Saddam bitiremedi Türkler mi bitirecek. Biz PKK ile savaşmayız. Sınırdan içeri girerse Türklerle vuruşuruzğ diyen Barzaniğyi haber yapmıyor, söylediklerini duyurmuyor ama Barzani aşiretinin mensubu olan Irakğın Dışişleri Bakanı Zebariğnin ABDğnin zorlaması ile verdiği diplomatik demeci manşetlere taşıyor.. 

Peki bu ne anlama mı geliyor? 

Türk matbuatı; mamalandığı AKP iktidarı, bir kaza olur ABD ile karşı karşıya gelir endişesi ile onu frenliyor  ve sınır ötesi harekatın önüne geçmek istiyor. 

Matbuatın derdi Türkiyeğnin güvenliği ya da bekası değil, AKP iktidarının her hal ve şartta devam etmesidir..

Medyamız bu şekilde K.Irakğa operasyona set olarak, Barzani ve onun ideali olan Bağımsız Kürdistanğa doğrudan katkı sunuyor.. 

Evet üzülerek söylemeliyiz ki medyanın geldiği ya da getirildiği nokta budur ve bu tablo da 1920ğlerin İstanbul matbuatının  fotoğrafıdır.*

----------

